# What happen



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi
Why this baby is white?? 
Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

one of parents carry white.?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Both parents....


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

What is the hen's color?


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for your answers
OK, if the parents carry white, mean that all the babies will be all the time white??

The hen is the brown

Thanks


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

No,only 25%.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think what people are saying is the parents carry white in their genes. I think if you know what the parents of the parents were might help the genetic people on the forum better. I have no clue but I hope this helps. Also a question for the more experienced people out there. When the baby molts can it turn darker?


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

jabadao said:


> No,only 25%.


Ok I will le then to have more babies, and see what color they are


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

As You Do Not Really Know The Color Back Ground Of The Parents Thisbaby Could Be Any Color After It Molts


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

There are really two possibilities here. Either both parents carry receive white or the mom is a deroy (almond receive red) and your squeaker is a poor colored almond and might get a little color later.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

or maybe another Recessive white cock mounted the hen when you not looking...


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

sev3ns0uls said:


> or maybe another Recessive white cock mounted the hen when you not looking...


and your hen carries rec. white.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

sev3ns0uls said:


> or maybe another Recessive white cock mounted the hen when you not looking...


No, this is impossible because my pigeon are in different cage, I do not breed in colony


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

tmaas said:


> There are really two possibilities here. Either both parents carry receive white or the mom is a deroy (almond receive red) and your squeaker is a poor colored almond and might get a little color later.


 Interesting


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Could not be white.. Maybe Almond color..
Your baby could be something like mine here.. 


My Almond Hen!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Neither of the parents are almond, so I don't think this white baby is almond.

This white baby is probably recessive white. Both parents could have been carrying it in their lines for generations without it showing.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

rudolph.est said:


> Neither of the parents are almond, so I don't think this white baby is almond.
> 
> This white baby is probably recessive white. Both parents could have been carrying it in their lines for generations without it showing.


What makes you certain that the hen is not deroy?


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all.
I think that the baby is not a pure white, I start seen a few dark feather or dark coloration, I will post more picture in about one week
Thanks


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe grizzle. Lol


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Never know here are parents of a couple of squabs. I believe mom is a dark almond dad is a yellow








Here are babies. I believe the light one may get darker but look how light it is right now.








I think one is going to look just like dad the other I will have to wait and see.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes you are right, they are similar.
Pictures from today
What color is??
Thanks


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your baby is a reduced dilute recessive red (reduced recessive yellow). This indicates that the father carries reduced and dilute, and either carries rec. red or is ember. Ember is allelic to rec. red therefore when mated to rec. red it will produce ember and rec. red only. I think the mother is deroy (almond rec. red), if so then they will produce deroy and ember deroy sons, and ember and rec. red daughters. Some daughters will be reduced and/or dilute also. I've never seen an ember almond but would love to see it if you raise one. It could be very interesting.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

After viewing the baby again I decided that dilute may not be present. It may be reduced rec. red. Pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Tmass
Can you post some pictures of "ember deroy" or "deroy"
Thanks.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I don't have any deroy birds at this time, only almonds, and as I posted earlier, I've never seen an ember deroy. It may look more like almond than deroy since ember doesn't hide the base color as well as rec. red. I don't know if "ember deroy" is even the proper name for it. 
Your hen looks like a typical deroy to me. What color were her parents?


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi
I don't know about her parents.


----------

